# Poodle Grooming Pictures / Tips



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I am working on a "Poodle Grooming" pictures and tips page seperate from the forum and was wondering if anyone would be willing to contribute.

- Poodle Pictures while grooming or bathing
- Poodle Grooming Tips / Ideas / Suggestions for anyone getting started


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a funny finished product pic. It actually looks quite unbelievable. This is my new boy Mikey the day after I got him.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

It looks like there is more fur than dog!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW! I hope you washed and blow dry before you cut that


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are some miscellaneous tips!

If you are grooming hip rosettes, a neat technique I read about (and used) is to get a round glass or cup the same size that you want the rosette to be and place that directly on top of the hip bone. Then you can trim around it and have a nice round shape to start with!

Here is a great website that I found! - http://www.ridgewoodpoodles.com/Grooming.htm

For the back anklets, the top of them should be at an angle. The front of the leg should be lower than the back edge on the back of the leg. The front anklets should be the same height for both back and front.

Use lots and lots of clipper cool! If you don't have multiple blades, you'll want to take breaks to keep the clippers from overheating. You don't want to burn your poodle's skin! 

Invest in high quality clippers like Andis or Oster. Do not expect a small pair of 30 dollar pet clippers to last very long at all. The 100-150 dollar price tag will pay for itself within a year with all the saved trips to the groomer!

If it is your first time grooming, do a little bit at a time. You can always go back and take more off, but you can't put hair back on! You don't want to end up with tiny anklets or a shaved tail!

The coat on a Continental Clip (show clip) should go all the way just past the last rib.

Remember to use clipper oil! The more you keep them running, the more frequently you need to do it. Start off by doing it before and during the groom.

Don't let your poodle air dry unless you want their coat to be curly. The smooth fluffy look is achieved by what is called "fluff drying."


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent information! Thank you! Being a newbie, it really helps to get tips and see pictures.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG..... yes, I did wash him first. lol It was really hard to wash and blow dry all that coat knowing it was coming off the next morning. He was much happier after it was off. lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great website and loved the pics to go along with the info. thanks for the link


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes the Ridgewood poodles site is great! I used as a guide for my first grooming attempt.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a cool picture!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry but I can't stand those show cuts. The dogs just dont' look as beautiful with that crazy hair all blown up. Apologies to all who love the look! lol I think they should allow another cut - one that would show the public what a poodle really looks like.


----------

